# Second IEC visa delayed, can i flag pole?



## Manc-lass (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello everyone

My second IEC visa is late by two weeks, and despite emailing them numerous times I haven't heard off them and my current visa expires on Monday  

I'm really scared about going to the border and flag poling, I want to come back into Canada as a visitor and wait for my visa to come through, it surely can't be much longer, but I don't know if this is an option or whether they will refuse me entry. 

I have never had an issue before with getting an IEC visa, they've always come with plenty of time to spare and so I assumed it would be the same this year. I didn't apply to change my status to a visitor 30 days before my visa expired as I thought I would get my visa on time like usual. So i'm worried the border officials might give me a hard time. 

I am a UK citizen, I have paper work to show that I have applied for my visa and that I am waiting for it, but I don't know if this will be enough. I'm not on an implied status as the IEC is processed by the Canadian embassy in the UK. 

I dont really know wha to do, I don't want to get stuck at the driving border in Montana. 

Has anyone been in this situation or does anyone have any advice? 

Many thanks in advance, 

Naomi


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't see a problem with your plan, but I have ever tried anything similar either


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm also waiting for my second Visa. My 31st birthday is coming up on may 31st and I'm waiting for payment accepted passed to CIC. I think showing all your paper work at the border, you'll be fine. Good luck


----------

